# Conwy



## Twighlight (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi all, am new to this forum, could any of you lovely people suggest somewhere to stay in Conway Abergele please. Or even a site that you could recommend. Many thanks


----------



## TJBi (Mar 17, 2017)

Twighlight said:


> Hi all, am new to this forum, could any of you lovely people suggest somewhere to stay in Conway Abergele please. Or even a site that you could recommend. Many thanks



Hi and :welcome:

If you click on the "POI Map" link in the menu bar at the top of the page, you can search for overnighting locations in that area.  Just put Abergele into the map search bar.  Clicking on the icon marking a POI displays information about the location and in many cases you can also click on a Streetview thumbnail in order to open Streetview of the location in a separate browser tab.  There are a few locations very close to the coast and many others slightly more inland.


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi and welcome along, hope the advice from TJBi helps it should do.


----------



## Wisewoman (Mar 17, 2017)

Hello,

Aside from whats on our POI - I spent a lovely night here: Google Maps

Its not very big though so probably best campervans only.

If you have a larger vehicle then this one is good: Google Maps and is on our map as CR Near Aber Falls

Enjoy!


----------



## landoboguy (Sep 6, 2018)

Old thread I know but I just thought Id add another mention for Beacons Way Car Park at Conwy.

Ive spent a good few nights here, up in the morning 20yds walk to swim in the sea. Never had any problems. A walk round to the Mulberry pub at the Marina, and shop, bit of fishing, and just chill all day. The parky guy sometimes (rarely) in a morning and has ignored me if Im already there, but being the gent I am  I walk over and give him the £2.00 for the day, and stay again o'night or move on up the Orme if the mood takes me.

Thanks for the 2 links, Ill try em, am heading that way next week Google Maps


----------



## mickymost (Sep 6, 2018)

landoboguy said:


> Old thread I know but I just thought Id add another mention for Beacons Way Car Park at Conwy.
> 
> Ive spent a good few nights here, up in the morning 20yds walk to swim in the sea. Never had any problems. A walk round to the Mulberry pub at the Marina, and shop, bit of fishing, and just chill all day. The parky guy sometimes (rarely) in a morning and has ignored me if Im already there, but being the gent I am  I walk over and give him the £2.00 for the day, and stay again o'night or move on up the Orme if the mood takes me.
> 
> Thanks for the 2 links, Ill try em, am heading that way next week Google Maps



How long ago did you visit Beacons Way Car Park in your Motorhome as I dont think you will get in now as on Streetview it appears there is a Height Barrier looks recently erected? I believe at 2.4 metres.Ive never been there but might stop a wasted journey?Shame as the place looks ace and somewhere where id go if the barrier wasnt there....

atb Michael


----------



## Robmac (Sep 7, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## The laird (Sep 7, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## Deleted member 78422 (Sep 9, 2018)

Hi and welcom:welcome:


----------



## landoboguy (Oct 18, 2018)

mickymost said:


> How long ago did you visit Beacons Way Car Park in your Motorhome as I dont think you will get in now as on Streetview it appears there is a Height Barrier looks recently erected? I believe at 2.4 metres.Ive never been there but might stop a wasted journey?Shame as the place looks ace and somewhere where id go if the barrier wasnt there....
> 
> atb Michael


Sorry for late reply,
Yes there is a height barrier to the left car park which is mainly for cars, and has had a barrier for a long time. The car park to the right is still available and is th eone next to the sea (Conwy River) where the slip way and pier is. Im there tonight and point of note is, the collectors cabin that people mention they guy turns up 10am and collects his "2.00 has been removed by the council at the end of summer.

This and New Brighton are my "go to" places for the odd night when the mood takes me.

Is it worth adding this back to the POIs ? its a decent place and the " sea master" told me the parking guy only comes in when he feels like 10am ish or later in a morning, and if the weathers not good, he wont even show.


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 18, 2018)

It all depends on the signage at the location.

Is there a restriction on overnight parking, sleeping etc?


----------



## Silver sprinter (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy :welcome::camper::wave:


----------



## landoboguy (Oct 27, 2018)

POI Admin said:


> It all depends on the signage at the location.
> 
> Is there a restriction on overnight parking, sleeping etc?


Yes some dodgy signs that even the council guy thats takes the parking money told me it was all rubbish,(oh and they dont have a parking guy or charge now till come next spring they took the hut away) no one bothers, but yes, rules are rules so I took a pic of the signage that I will be erm, "unable to see"  each time I visit. I was here 2 nights ago also with a Hymer and a Chaussson. The walks along the beach are immense, and the hike up "Conwy Mountain" is lovely. SHops and a pub 400 yds away round the harbour.


----------

